# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Herkent iemand dit? Ondraaglijke Pijn in benen er armen etc!

## kellyb

Mocht u mijn verhaal herkennen, neemt u dan alstublieft contact op met mij via onderstaand emailadres: [email protected]

Mijn naam is Kelly, ik ben 22 jaar 
Lees alstublieft mijn hele verhaal, aangezien het verhaal nogal complex en warrig is.
Sinds een aantal jaar, +/- 5 jaar chronische pijn in de benen. Het begon met lichte prikkelingen in beide benen en wanneer ik even stond of met mijn benen naar beneden zat, kreeg ik wat rood-blauwkleurige verkleuringen en het gevoel van kleine prikjes in mijn benen (soms stekend of soms meer een kriebelend en tintelend gevoel). Ik had dit niet continu, maar de klachten werden wel steeds erger, waarna het ook echt steeds meer pijn ging doen i.p.v. een irritant gevoel en ik steeds minder kon functioneren en op dit moment vrij weinig meer kan. Sporten lukt niet, werken kan ik niet en kan al lang niet meer naar school. Ook heb ik sinds een aantal maanden krampklachten in mijn armen en ben erg bang dat dit na verloop van tijd hetzelfde gaat worden als hoe ondraaglijk het nu in mijn benen is, maar ik heb geen idee of het enkel verband met elkaar heeft. Het beheerst dus mijn hele leven. De klachten zijn nu als volgt te beschrijven:

Ik sta sóchtends op (word gewekt door de pijn in mijn benen en armen. Ze voelen zo pijnlijk en bekneld, dat ik eruit moet om te bewegen. En de rest van de dag ziet er zo uit, met afwisselende soorten pijn in vooral zware en de pijnlijke benen, maar sinds kort ook armen, die steeds pijnlijker worden. ZE ZEUREN DE HELE DAG

-	Benen: bekneld gevoel in benen (de ene keer het hele been, ook trekkend gevoel, maar meestal bij de hamstrings, kuiten, dus aan de achterkant van mijn hele been. Maar de andere keer weer het gehele been. Kan het dus niet goed aangeven. (+ sinds kort ook armen) . Ook heb ik kramp in mijn benen, wat steeds erger wordt. Ze zijn bekneld, voelen verkramd, ze tintelen regelmatig, steken, branden, schijnen, kriebelen etc. Met dat kriebelen bedoel ik niet dat het jeukt, maar alsof er iets doorheen gaat. (Voor de warmte gebruik ik vaak ijszakken, om zo even de pijn te verlichten en te verdoven, want warmte voelt niet echt fijn. Warmte en kou hebben dus ook wel invloed. Warmte, bijvoorbeeld een warm bad of douche is een hel. Ze worden dan erg rood en de pijn is niet meer te houden (douchen is sowieso een hel, aangezien ik niet lang kan staan en ik moet er dan ook altijd onder gaan zitten). Het voelt ontzettend beurs aan. Kan niet lang stilstaan of met benen naar beneden zitten (vaak niet eens 1 of 2 minuten) Wanneer ik stilzit/sta met mijn benen naar beneden, dan worden alle klachten vaak veel erger. Soms worden ze blauwig-rood en soms dikke enkels. (lijkt op een beetje marmerhuid. Blauwig,wit, rood. Ook word ik daar erg onrustig van en weet ik niet meer waar ik het moet zoeken. Vaak verkleurt de onderkant van mijn been het ergst. Je ziet dan dus echt een blauwe verkleuring, met wittige en rode vlekken. Als ik dan even te lang zou blijven staan, dan voelt het daarna ook erg stijf aan. Bij staan heb ik dus die blauwig-rode verkleuring, en soms worden de benen dan dikkig (vocht) of de voeten zetten wat op en laatst ook mijn handen (ring zat ineens heel strak, omdat ik iets te lang rechtop en stilstond (2min). In een rij staan, onder de douche staan, normaal zitten op een stoel met de benen naar beneden en ga zo maar verder, is al heel lang niet meer mogelijk. Zitten in eenr restaurant, bioscoop, thuis, ik kan het niet meer opbrengen om stil te zitten, ook al lig ik met mijn benen omhoog. Rustig liggen of zitten, met of zonder steun, rust in mijn benen is er nooit! Alles doet te veel pijn (ik zit dan ook altijd met een verhoging onder mijn benen etc). (Wel ga ik meestal als ik net even te lang zit, wat bij mij al heel snel is, maar wat ik net als stilstaan niet uithoud, een stukje bewegen/lopen, maar echt ver lopen lukt ook weer niet). Ook heb ik vaak ineens tintelingen, vooral als ik op een bepaalde manier zit, bijv in de voeten. Snel een soort van slapend gevoel en erge tintelingen, kriebels). Ook voelt mijn huid soms heel raar aan. Alsof hij niet bij mijn lichaam hoort. Een doof gevoel. Brandend en schijnend gevoel bijna continu in de benen (alsof ze in de fik staan) en dan vooral aan de achterkant van mijn bovenbeen of in mijn kuit/scheenbeen gebied (bij de hamstring. Het brand, schijnt en steekt dan verschrikkelijk). -Als ik uit bed kom sochtends, dan voelen benen en armen verschrikkelijk stijf aan en voel ik naast alle andere bovengenoemde klachten, ook nog eens een hevige spierpijn of iets wat daarop lijkt. Het is enorm stijf en vooral mijn armen voelen aan alsof ze de hele nacht bekneld hebben gezeten. Ze trekken, zijn ZWAAR en bekneld! Iets vastpakken doet dan al pijn. Vaak zwakt dit gevoel in mijn armen na een tijdje weer wat weg, maar het verdwijnt niet meer.
-	Voeten (sinds een aantal maanden heel erg, ondraaglijk): wat hierboven staat heb ik al heel lang, maar sinds een aantal maanden beginnen mijn voeten ook steeds te steken, brandende voetzolen, kriebelen, schokken, maar vooral branden! Ze voelen soms ook ineens erg warm aan (vooral het voorste gedeelte van mijn voeten). Ze branden dan dus heel erg, voelen aan alsof ze in de fik staan en zijn rood van kleur. Vaak is dit branden s nachts in bed en ondraaglijk. Stilliggen en slapen, kan dan ook echt niet! Na het lopen worden mijn voeten vaak erg rood en warmer dan normaal en tintelen en kloppen ze hevig, net zoals mijn benen, waarna de pijn vaak nog erger wordt.

-	Armen en handen (sinds een aantal maanden): het branderige gevoel heb ik ook in mijn handen (deze worden soms ook ineens rood, vooral de topjes). Soms voelt het ook trekkerig, tintelend of kriebelig aan, of juist in mijn armen weer heel erg bekneld en stijf. Vooral als ik wakker word, is de pijn in mijn armen verschrikkelijk. Vooral in rust en 's avonds in bed kloppende, brandende voeten en ook benen, maar ook de krampen, steken, tintelingen, brandend, kloppend, warm gevoel.(Ik slaap amper en als ik slaap met medicatie, dan word ik vaak wakker van de hevige krampen in de benen (en sinds kort is dit ook in mijn armen begonnen). Ze steken ook, voelen krampachtig aan en dat vooral aan de bovenkant van mijn arm, maar het komt ook zeker in de onderkant voor, maar dus veel minder.

Ik heb ook regelmatig (meerdere malen op een dag) het gevoel dat ik om ga vallen als ik loop. Alsof ik mijn evenwicht verlies. Dit wordt eigenlijk ook steeds erger. Ik kan hier ook erg duizelig van worden, omdat ik op dat moment moeite heb om mijn evenwicht te bewaren. Dit kan soms best eng en vooral erg irritant zijn.

-	Ook heb ik sinds februari ineens een aantal maagklachten en darmklachten. Nooit eerder heb ik last van mijn maag gehad en van de één op andere dag kreeg ik een gevoelige slokdarm, maagstreek en darmen. Ik kreeg last van een maagzweer, darmontsteking en nadat dit verholpen was bleef ik last van mijn maag houden. Dit bleek te komen door een klepje wat niet goed sluit, maar wordt nu weer erger. Geen idee of het er iets mee te maken heeft. Dat lijkt mij eigenlijk niet, maar ik zet het er toch maar bij!

Dit zijn een aantal beschreven klachten van wat ik voel, maar ik voel nog veel meer dingen in mijn benen, maar het is zo ondraaglijk en zoveel, dat ik niet weet hoe ik dat allemaal onder woorden moet brengen. ik hoop dat dit daarom even voldoende is.
Ook heb ik meerdere dingen misschien dubbel beschreven, maar aangezien het zo moeilijk is om op papier te zetten, hoop ik dat u mij hiermee toch zo snel mogelijk verder kan helpen en alles zou willen proberen om er misschien achter te komen wat het kan zijn, want hier is nauwelijks mee om te gaan. 
HELP ONDRAAGLIJK!
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## lankamp

Hallo Kelly, 

Als ik jouw verhaal zo lees lijkt het heel veel op myelitis transversa [ruggenmergontsteking], heel veel dingen herken ik zoals brandende pijn in vingers en benen. Ik zou je willen aanraden even op de site over myelitis transversa te kijken.

Alida

----------


## Mirteh

Hey, nog actief op deze site?
Ik heb ongeveer van hetzelfde last en vroeg me af of er iets uit is gekomen al kellyb?
Begon bij mij met maag/darm en ook de benen en nu armen.
Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Kellyb,
Vervelend dat je zoveel klachten hebt! 
Weet je inmiddels wat de oorzaak is van de klachten?
Zo ja welke onderzoeken heb je gehad en wat is de behandeling?
Heel veel sterkte!

Hallo Mirteh,
Vervelend dat je ook pijn/klachten hebt!
Heb jij inmiddels al onderzoeken gehad?
Is dar een diagnose en eventueel een behandeling uitgekomen?
Heel veel sterkte!

----------

